# Addiction



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

I think I'm starting to get addicted to buying flashlights and batteries in my prepping inventory? Can never have too much light right?
Anyone else having a similar problem with a specific item? Lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea ... 

Anything from around (the year of) 1850 ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I may have a problem with large old yellow machines


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Guns, ammo, foods and PMs here...


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Large old yellow machines??

Guns and ammo doesn't seem like a bad addiction, alot more expensive than flashlights though!


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Knives, flashlights and canned food. I have a hard time letting a decent deal on any of those items pass me by


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep buying, toothpaste ,soap, cold meds, asprin, allergy meds ,aniseptic, bandaids or just anything ....that isle seems to call to me...Food wise anything BOGO. Since I've lived where it's hot all my life, I'm always buying blankets, jackets, anything cold weather related.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I can't leave a grocery store without buying a small bag of beans. And I have enough hiking gear for 10 people and still have a giant wish list. Oh well. There are worse hobbies


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Hubby has a flashlight problem  and socks, he's always buying socks and hats, lots of hats.........


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

gabedelgado said:


> Large old yellow machines??
> 
> Guns and ammo doesn't seem like a bad addiction, alot more expensive than flashlights though!


I plan to rebuild the new world so I need construction equipment (I need it now too)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL! I have a strange addiction to freeze dried food and seeds.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Canning Jars and lids. 

I've been avoiding the store that I buy them from, but now I need air conditioner filters so I have to go. This is not going to be good!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Knives, flashlights, ammo, boots.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Seeds,Canning jars and ammo.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I like candles more than flashlights. I want a few more boxes of these:

http://www.quickcandles.com/Votive-Candles-White-Unscented-Set-of-288-p/pm_1001_288.htm


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

All of the above plus I'm addicted to this site!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Tents. If I see a tent at a yard sale I buy it. Regardless of the condition, whether all the pieces are there or whatever. I buy em. 

Shelving units too. If I see em, I buy em. Bought two this weekend for $10. My kitchen and bedroom are full of shelves because my prep room is under massive junk removal to make room for preps. It was our old junk room.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

For yard sales,Ammo, lamps/lamp oil, military clothes, bags, candles, automotive liquids. For grocery stores, one or two items every trip, like canned meat, dried items, canned veggies, plastic wrap, tin foil


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

helicopter5472 said:


> ... tin foil ...


Me, too! Those hats sure do use up a lot!



:teehee:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Prepping in general can become an addiction if you are not careful. We all have to remember we have lives outside of prepping. One thing you have to keep in mind is to have a plan laid out with what you need for specific kits or vehicles. Also remember that upgrading is something you have to look at as time goes on. Example you started out with Rayovac cheapies and moved up to Mag Lites and then up to Mag Lite LED. I put the old stuff like the plastic Rayovacs in bags to give away to neighbors. 

The main thing is don't spend yourself into bankruptcy trying to prep for one item. Spread the wealth and stick with your plan. Everyone who gets into preparedness does what you describe at one time or another. You see such a good deal you cannot pass it up. I bought a dozen magnesium fire starters when they were on sale for $1.99 each. It was too good to pass up so I guess you could say I went overboard on them. 

I bought ice cleats for $2.99 on sale in middle of Summer. They are normally $24.00 but were on closeout. Sometimes our guys will buy up bargain stuff like this for other members of our group. 

BUT now that I found out that TWINKIES are coming back in July I feel a buying binge coming on. Remember, Twinkies are the ultimate survival food. They last forever. GB


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Hahaha! TWINKIE FULL CLOSET PRETTY SOON.

But man at least we are all admitting it.
The first step is acceptance right?

I'm not big on yard sales... Maybe that would extend my "addiction"?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gabedelgado said:


> I think I'm starting to get addicted to buying flashlights and batteries in my prepping inventory? Can never have too much light right?
> Anyone else having a similar problem with a specific item? Lol


For me it is GirlGuide Cookies ... :droolie:

Every time the girls come around and ask if I would like a box, I usually respond with "Could I get a couple of cases?" ...

The look of shock comes across their face.

"Cases, not boxes?"

"Please, a few cases would be nice."

I can hear the gears grinding in their heads.

"That is $_____ for each case."

"That's fine, how many do you have left?"

"Umm ... four."

"I'll take them all."

   

I try to keep a year's supply of boxes of GirlGuide cookies handy ... one box per week for 52 weeks is about right :2thumb:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, it's those thin mints for me...spend way to much


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think most of us here are always on the look out for "preps" of any kind.We all have our "favorites".I keep thinking that one day I will say "Thank Goodness" I thought to get that!!!! regardless of how silly it seems at the time.I buy games,puzzles,word search etc for all of us ,and books and more books of all kind.Food, anything that we eat and will keep.Med supplies {ditto).Supplies of ALL kind !!!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

For me.. it's canned foods and ammo. Everytime I go to the supermarket for a specific few items, I always have to hit the canned aisles and grab a few cans... and then a few more.. and just a few more... and then I say "Ok, that's enough for this trip!" and then I see a few more in the next section that I might as well grab.. 

Lather, rinse, and repeat the above for ammo when I hit Gander Mountain or anyplace else that actually has it in stock... lol. :beercheer:


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Coffee, coffee, coffee.:surrender:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gabedelgado said:


> I think I'm starting to get addicted to buying flashlights and batteries in my prepping inventory? Can never have too much light right?


I have a flashlight and headlamp fetish. I know I have enough to do every room, every BOB, all the long guns, and all the vehicles - twice! (or more?).

Two reasons: 
First, the kids are hell on flashlights. Handing a kid a flashlight is almost as bad is just telling them to go out and destroy it, because it sure seems like that is what they are trying to do!!! Usually, what I hand them is the LED ones Harbor Freight gives away for free with the coupon that comes out in the Sunday paper.

Second, I always want the newest and brightest versions. I am never satisfied with 800lumens when a 1200lumens version comes out, and when the 1800 lumens versions come up for sale, then I want that one, too. I also go through a flashlight at work about every 60-90 days or so (used constantly) so when they start acting weird, they come home (for the kids to finish off, LOL!)


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I have a flashlight and headlamp fetish. I know I have enough to do every room, every BOB, all the long guns, and all the vehicles - twice! (or more?).
> 
> Two reasons:
> First, the kids are hell on flashlights. Handing a kid a flashlight is almost as bad is just telling them to go out and destroy it, because it sure seems like that is what they are trying to do!!! Usually, what I hand them is the LED ones Harbor Freight gives away for free with the coupon that comes out in the Sunday paper.
> ...


I too have a fondness for flashlights. We use to do a lot of caving so if I have less than three sources of light in my bag or vehicle I'm off to the store for more lights.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I have a flashlight and headlamp fetish. I know I have enough to do every room, every BOB, all the long guns, and all the vehicles - twice! (or more?).
> 
> Two reasons:
> First, the kids are hell on flashlights. Handing a kid a flashlight is almost as bad is just telling them to go out and destroy it, because it sure seems like that is what they are trying to do!!! Usually, what I hand them is the LED ones Harbor Freight gives away for free with the coupon that comes out in the Sunday paper.
> ...


Yeah I'm not quite there but I'm sure ill get there especially now that you told me about the harbor freight coupon.... Lol

But another question to you, so you leave batteries out of the flashlights? Or keep them in there?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gabedelgado said:


> But another question to you, so you leave batteries out of the flashlights? Or keep them in there?


I leave them in. I check them in all locations every 60-90 days. I use only rechargeables in everything.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I also get the cheapos from HF. The trick is finding them all! But I have 2 in each car, 1 at work and at least 1 in each room of the house.

For batteries, I set up a monthly subscription on Amazon for a box of aa's (48ct) one month and a box of aaa's (36ct) the next. Before you know it, you have a couple hundred batteries lying around. They have 5 year dates on them. What I will be getting next is the aa to d converters so I can use them in the bigger lights. Sure they do not last as long, but when you have 50 batteries per flashlight, who cares!

GrinnanBarrett, your location in TX and fondness for twinkies and prepping gets me thinking of another prominent (or infamous depending on viewpoint) recently located to TX man who runs his own internet tv network with same initials of GB..... but then I gotta think, nah he ain't got them time!


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

For me, it's books. DEFINITELY books! Only now, I try to keep my book purchases restricted to prepping. Yesterday, I downloaded public-domain books up a storm from Project Gutenberg, on things like sewing, plants, gardening, animal-related books, camping, wilderness survival, even an old Boy Scout and Girl Scout Handbook.

Or, if I think it might come in handy for rebuilding society after shtf.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Anything antique or hand powered. I live my 1950's blender but its electric so I have to find something that works just as good in a grid down situation. Most of my kitchen appliances are older than my mother and all of my husbands garden tools were his great grandfathers. I spend my wknd at yardsales and flea markets lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JimMadsen said:


> For batteries, I set up a monthly subscription on Amazon for a box of aa's (48ct) one month and a box of aaa's (36ct) the next. Before you know it, you have a couple hundred batteries lying around. They have 5 year dates on them.


What kind?

It makes a big difference.... I hope they don't all start leaking.

I have some Rayovac AAA's that were only 90 days old (and NEVER USED!) leak inside a nice aluminum LED flashlight (date said good until 2018... yeah, RIGHT!) and ruined it.

Steadily, I will be changing out everything and going rechargeable.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> I love my 1950's blender but its electric so I have to find something that works just as good in a grid down situation.


The blender from the 50's is mostly likely a "brushed" motor. It should run quite well on an inexpensive DC-to-AC inverter and a 12 volt battery.

I'll never use a hand mixer/blender (and similar kitchen appliances) since it's so easy to power an electric one. In fact, the only thing I have never tried to power was the microwave. All other appliances work fine with a $19 inverter and a car battery. If the grid dies today I'll have electricity to run small stuff like appliances for the next 4-5 years. After that amount of time (grid down) I had better have one hell of a plan B in effect and operational.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to figure out how to convert it cuz its my fave appliance. It has a 'liquefy' button! It is so easy to make baby food in that I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got my Singer 99k. It needs lots of work but it can run by electric motor, hand crank or treadle. I'm excited to start working on it!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> I need to figure out how to convert it cuz its my fave appliance.


Just buy an inverter! They are only about $20-$30 for one large enough to run that blender.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have more flashlights than I can ever need.
One of them takes the CR123 batteries.
Last week I had to replace all the CR123 batteries in the hospitals automatic defibrillator units.
The batteries are good but have to be replaced every 3 years just to be safe.
So now I have 80 CR123 batteries in my stock pile.
More than I can ever use so I gave some to one of the local police officers.
He uses them in his light on his rifle.
Every 3 years I will get another 80 so I need to buy more flashlights that use them.
What a perfect plan.
I am also addicted to knives.
I have a big box of pocket knives and I have knives all over the place.
I must have over 150 knives not counting the kitchen knives.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Foreverautumn said:


> For me, it's books. DEFINITELY books! Only now, I try to keep my book purchases restricted to prepping. Yesterday, I downloaded public-domain books up a storm from Project Gutenberg, on things like sewing, plants, gardening, animal-related books, camping, wilderness survival, even an old Boy Scout and Girl Scout Handbook.
> 
> Or, if I think it might come in handy for rebuilding society after shtf.


Glad to know I'm not the only person with this problem ... 

I love my book. lol


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I would like to report that I have finally beaten my tent addiction. I passed up 2 at yard sales this weekend! Mainly because the misses told me if I drug home one more old smelly tent that it would be my new home. Now I have moved on to canisters and jars with the wire clasp things on them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

backlash said:


> So now I have 80 CR123 batteries in my stock pile.
> More than I can ever use so I gave some to one of the local police officers.
> 
> I must have over 150 knives not counting the kitchen knives.


The batteries will be a good way to start a conversation with an LEO. 
He/she might be a good contact to have.

I have knives stored all over like flashlights as well! Make a whole bunch from hacksaw/Sawz-all blades and you are SET! http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f81/recycled-blade-steel-18783/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Well I would like to report that I have finally beaten my tent addiction. I passed up 2 at yard sales this weekend! Mainly because the misses told me if I drug home one more old smelly tent that it would be my new home. Now I have moved on to canisters and jars with the wire clasp things on them.


I love bale jars too! I found that Cost Plus World Market carries different sizes for cheap. They are not meant for canning like the old ones but they are great for dry storage.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

That's what I use them for. I buy them for almost nothing at yard sales and flea markets. We go pretty much every Saturday and I also buy and sell on a local online auction.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> That's what I use them for. I buy them for almost nothing at yard sales and flea markets. We go pretty much every Saturday and I also buy and sell on a local online auction.


Depending on what you can find at the sales you could open a vintage/antique etsy shop far cheaper than using ebay. Right now I am clearing out the vintage stuff I already have before I start hitting the sales for goods.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Boats & 22lr:surrender:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sewing machines have always been a weakness. I have 5 right now if you count the 'new' Singer 99k. I had over 20 about 4 years back but thinned my collection down. I have noticed I am looking at more again so maybe its time to sell a few more.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank Goodness, I'm not the only one addicted to books I buy books when I won't buy anything else! I buy anything on gardening,first aid,home repair,cooking herbs,seeds and on and on!!!! I keep hoping I will run across some of the "Fox Fire" books at the Goodwill or Salvation Army(no luck yet).I also buy my "Girlie books(love stories and romance history) just for a quick read if I can't use my Kindle.You can never,never,never have to many books.They will come in handy in the future to help learn skills too.Did I tell you I was on my way to the bookstore????


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck on finding Foxfire books. I search thrift stores and swap meets weekly for them. Around here nobody gets rid of them.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Books and tents are my own special addiction. Have enough tents to set up a small city, and more books than the county library (by an embarassingly large number). Darlin man brings home everything else "because we might need it" especially cast iron frying pans and axes. Apparently he is planning on opening a general store sometime in the future with all the treasures he brings home. His theory is that "if two is one and one is none, then twenty is plenty." I can't complain, he gets most of it for free or dirt cheap.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm with Andi and Momturtle (no relation, by the way)... Books are definitely my addiction. 

"When I have some money, I buy books. If any is left, I buy food and clothes." - Desidarius Erasmus, 15th century


----------

